# Best RDA that will work with Aspire CF Sub Ohm?



## Scorocket22 (2/3/15)

Hi just a quick noob question. I recently got into DIY juice making and I've been enjoying it alot but I only have an Atlantis tank to test the juices on and it's quite the hassle to test new juices as I have to clear the tank out etc. I have the CF Sub Ohm battery from Aspire that apparantly goes 0.3-1.0 Ω. I'm planning to build my coils to fit in that range. Or should I just go out and buy a mech mod? The RDA must be able to blow some clouds too now and then .

Thanks for the read.


----------



## John (2/3/15)

I tried my Tobh Atty out on a CF mod the other day, that was pretty good with .6ohm dual coils


----------



## Danny (3/3/15)

@ScorpionL2K I use the CF mod quite a bit. I havent enjoyed anything below 0.4 ohm resistance on it though, which limits the cloud blowing capability. My go to build is a 28G dual coil setup at 0.5 ohms. In terms of recommended RDA, both the odin and magma drippers are convenient to set up, clean. They IMO probably provide the best flavour vape (good for juice testing) I have had yet and whilst not cloud blowers the vapour production isnt twispy. If you do consider a magma though be sure to check if it sits flush neither of mine do which drives me crazy!

Otherwise the CF mod is great for ease of use but you will probably want to go onto a more versatile device, either regulated or mechanical. If you really want big clouds I think the CF mod is going to struggle, I have terrible ramp up times on anything that could produce a decent enough plume.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorocket22 (3/3/15)

@Danny thanks man I went ahead and ordered a Plume Veil clone (R159) from VapeMob but my card failed for some reason and I emailed them if I can pick it up and they said no problem. When I got there I was told the in-store price was R399 which made me kinda bleak as I am still a student... Drove a long way so couldn't leave with nothing. Perhaps @Nimbus_Cloud can elaborate on this policy? Runs pretty good with dual coil 28g twisted at 0.4ohm.


----------



## KrayFish404 (3/3/15)

ScorpionL2K said:


> @Danny thanks man I went ahead and ordered a Plume Veil clone (R159) from VapeMob but my card failed for some reason and I emailed them if I can pick it up and they said no problem. When I got there I was told the in-store price was R399 which made me kinda bleak as I am still a student... Drove a long way so couldn't leave with nothing. Perhaps @Nimbus_Cloud can elaborate on this policy? Runs pretty good with dual coil 28g twisted at 0.4ohm.


The normal online policy I know of which is applicable to most places, such as Takealot and Kalahari and Yuppie Chef is that you order online, mark it as collect, and then as EFT. Then you simply do as above.

I've had to do this myself with VapeMob once or twice and they had no issue with that. In fact they've always liked my money

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (3/3/15)

ScorpionL2K said:


> Hi just a quick noob question. I recently got into DIY juice making and I've been enjoying it alot but I only have an Atlantis tank to test the juices on and it's quite the hassle to test new juices as I have to clear the tank out etc. I have the CF Sub Ohm battery from Aspire that apparantly goes 0.3-1.0 Ω. I'm planning to build my coils to fit in that range. Or should I just go out and buy a mech mod? The RDA must be able to blow some clouds too now and then .
> 
> Thanks for the read.


I have the Aspire Sub-Ohm in front of me right now, screwed on is a Goblin v1.2 with the larger tank.

The coil is 26gauge 0.4ohm dual coil 2.8mm inner diameter.

And you know what? Perfect. Huge clouds, my perfect vape. Beats any and all of my box mods even my Sigelei 100w.

It also works perfectly with my FreakShow with the same coil setup.

*Oh yes. Not the best most awesome cloud creator. But for simplicity just perfect. Especially with built-in protection yet mechanical feel. I have 4 mechs and I still come back to this every time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (4/3/15)

ScorpionL2K said:


> @Danny thanks man I went ahead and ordered a Plume Veil clone (R159) from VapeMob but my card failed for some reason and I emailed them if I can pick it up and they said no problem. When I got there I was told the in-store price was R399 which made me kinda bleak as I am still a student... Drove a long way so couldn't leave with nothing. Perhaps @Nimbus_Cloud can elaborate on this policy? Runs pretty good with dual coil 28g twisted at 0.4ohm.


Hey man, 

Which store did you go to to collect? What happens sometimes is a special runs online, but not in store so if you were to purchase the device in the front store the price would vary.

If you were collecting an order with an order number, the price would have been set at the website sale price.

Let me know so I can sort this out for you.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorocket22 (4/3/15)

Bellville shop. It was Order #10144 which is still pending on my account on the website, I arranged with Kelly (think it was her) and she said I can pick it up from Bellville. Was charged full price tho


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (4/3/15)

ScorpionL2K said:


> Bellville shop. It was Order #10144 which is still pending on my account on the website, I arranged with Kelly (think it was her) and she said I can pick it up from Bellville. Was charged full price tho


Sorry about that man, It must have been an error in communication as online orders can only be collected from Kenilworth if they are awaiting payment. Belville isn't able to issue their stock to online orders so they would have most likely sold it to you as a normal sale.


----------



## Scorocket22 (4/3/15)

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> Sorry about that man, It must have been an error in communication as online orders can only be collected from Kenilworth if they are awaiting payment. Belville isn't able to issue their stock to online orders so they would have most likely sold it to you as a normal sale.



Ah that really sucks man. Thanks for the response.


----------

